# mk4 2.0 to vr6 swap



## vdubluv1 (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a 99 mk4 jetta and i have a vr6 motor that came out of a mk3 jetta. i actually have the whole car so ill be swapping the motor and tranny. i dont care about the cost, and how i should just buy a mk4 with a vr6 in it.

i want to know what problems i will run into different motor mounts ect.? help me out thanks


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

sell everything you have, car, engine, anything you got for the swap, and just buy a mk4 with a vr6. i can understand a swap of a motor that never came in a like a mkII gti but why waste the time to put it in a MKIV. Seeing that your asking this im assuming that you have not done anything like this before so just get the MKIV with a vr6.


----------



## WrenchJockey (Mar 14, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2471196 this is a good read.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

Anything is possible, given enough time and money. But do not underestimate this project. It will easily cost you more than the value of either of your donor cars.

:beer:


----------

